# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  مصدر تفكير الأديب المسلم والأديب العلماني

## فريد البيدق

(1)الأديب المسلم تكون أصول دينه على ذُكْرٍ منه خلال تجربته الأدبية بدءا من الفكرة إلى اختيار الشخصيات إلى آخر ما يتصل بالتجربة الأدبية وعناصر تكوينها التي تناولها مقال "التجربة الأدبية عند الأديب الملتزم بالإسلام".أما الأديب العلماني فهو يهمل دينه مما قد يوقعه في الكفر.كيف؟لم أكن أعلم أن موت رأس الكنيسة هذا الأسبوع سيجعل بعض من يرون أنهم أدباء من المسلمين يقدمون تجارب أدبية يتركون فيها دينهم من أجل الظهور والإعلام والدعاية.كيف؟مات الأنبا شنودة فخرج علينا علاء الأسواني بمقال قصصي أو قصة قصيرة يُظهر الأنبا في الجنة ويقيم حوارا بينه وبين "عماد عفت" أحد مسئولي دار الإفتاء المصرية ومسلم آخر، ويشترك معهم الملاك الحارس ونصرانيان آخران.يقول علاء الأسواني في قصته القصيرة "من يستقبل البابا شنودة؟!" المنشورة في أكثر من مكان إلكتروني:(لا يمكن وصف هذا المكان لأنه فريد من نوعه، يفوق قدرتنا على التخيل .. سوف نعتبره، على وجه التقريب، حديقة شاسعة مليئة بأشجار كبيرة مثمرة وزهور رائعة الجمال، تتمايل بفعل موجات من نسيم منعش لا مثيل له.. الحديقة لها بوابة مستديرة مكللة بالورود، يقف أمامها رجل وسيم ملتح يرتدى ثوبا ناصع البياض ويشع من وجهه نور غريب.. فى أنحاء الحديقة ينتشر آلاف البشر الذين تبدو عليهم آثار النعمة والفرحة. بين الحين والحين يتوجه الرجل إلى البوابة ليستقبل الوافدين الجدد.. بالأمس وقف الرجل ليستقبل البابا شنودة، الذى تقدم نحوه بخطوة مستقيمة نشيطة.. اختفت التجاعيد تماما من وجه البابا واستقام ظهره وتخلص من الآلام وارتد شعره أسود تماما، كأنما عاد إلى العشرينيات من عمره... انحنى الرجل وقال:-  أهلاً وسهلاً يا قداسة البابا شرفتنا.تطلع البابا حوله بدهشة وقال:-  أهلا يا ولدى.. ما اسمك؟!-  أنا الملاك الحارس.-  كيف عرفت بمجيئى؟!-  أنا أعرف كل شىء عن ضيوفى، لأننى مكلف باستقبالهم.. اتبعنى من فضلك.تقدم الملاك الحارس وخلفه البابا شنودة.. مشيا فى ممر بين الأشجار تحيط به صفوف من الأزهار الملونة. فى نهاية الممر فوجئ البابا بأربعة أشخاص واقفين يبتسمون ويلوحون كأنهم ينتظرون وصوله. لاحظ أن أحد الواقفين شيخ معمم يرتدى قفطاناً. لوح لهم البابا بحرارة. أصبحت حركة يده الآن أقوى بعد أن استرد صحته تماماً.. وقف الملاك الحارس بين البابا ومستقبليه وقال بصوت مرح:-  كل ضيوفنا المصريين كانوا يريدون أن يكونوا فى شرف استقبالك.. لكننا اخترنا هؤلاء الأصدقاء الأربعة كممثلين عن زملائهم.. فليتقدم كل واحد فيكم ويعرف نفسه.تقدم الشيخ وصافح البابا قائلا:-  السلام عليكم يا قداسة البابا. أنا اسمى الشهيد عماد عفت من شيوخ الأزهر ...).واستمر يُجري الحوار على هذا النسق الذي يعطي مثالا حيا على توظيف الكفر في الأدب، فأنتج أدبا كفريا صادم القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية وإجماع المسلمين وما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة.كيف؟قررت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء كما ورد في كتاب "فقه النوازل .. دراسة تأصيليةتطبيقية"   محمد حسين الجيزاني، المجلد الثاني، دار ابن الجوزي، ص56 و58- في معرض دحضها فكرة "وحدة الأديان" ما لا يجب أن يغيب عن ذهن المسلم عقديا لا سيما إذا كان أديبا يكتب ليؤثر في فكر وسلوك الآخرين، ولا سيما في نظرته إلى دينه الحق الإسلام مقابل غيره من الأديان الباطلة: أولا: إن من أصول الاعتقاد في الإسلام المعلومة من الدين بالضرورة، التي أجمع عليها المسلمون- أنه لا يوجد على وجه الأرض دين حق سوى دين الإسلام، وأنه خاتمة الأديان، وناسخ لجميع ما قبله من الأديان والملل والشرائع، فلم يبق على وجه الأرض دين يتعبد الله به سوى الإسلام، قال الله تعالى: "وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ" [آل عمران: 85]، والإسلام بعد بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو ما جاء به دون ما سواه من الأديان.ثانيا: ومن أصول الاعتقاد في الإسلام أن كتاب الله تعالى (القرآن الكريم)، هو آخر كتب الله نزولا وعهدا برب العالمين، وأنه ناسخ لكل كتاب أنزل من قبل من التوراة والزبور والإنجيل وغيرها، ومهيمن عليها، فلم يبق كتاب منزل يتعبد الله به سوى القرآن الكريم، قال الله تعالى: "وَأَنْزَلْنَ   إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ" [المائدة: 48].ثالثا: يجب الإيمان بأن التوراة والإنجيل قد نسخا بالقرآن الكريم، وأنه قد لحقهما التحريف والتبديل بالزيادة والنقصان، كما جاء بيان ذلك في آيات من كتاب الله الكريم، منها قول الله تعالى: "فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ وَلَا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ" [المائدة: 13]، وقوله جل وعلا: "فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا فَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ" [البقرة: 79]، وقوله سبحانه: "وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقًا يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ" [آل عمران: 78].ولهذا فما كان منها صحيحا فهو منسوخ بالإسلام، وما سوى ذلك فهو محرف أو مبدل. وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه غضب حين رأى مع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه صحيفة فيها شيء من التوراة، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "أفي شك أنت يا ابن الخطاب ؟ ألم آت بها بيضاء نقية ؟! لو كان أخي موسى حيا ما وسعه إلا اتباعي " رواه أحمد والدارمي وغيرهما.رابعا: ومن أصول الاعتقاد في الإسلام أن نبينا ورسولنا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين، كما قال الله تعالى: "مَا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ" [الأحزاب: 40]، فلم يبق رسول يجب اتباعه سوى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. ولو كان أحد من أنبياء الله ورسله حيا لما وسعه إلا اتباعه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه لا يسع أتباعهم إلا ذلك، كما قال تعالى: "وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّ  هُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُوا وَأَنَا مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ" [آل عمران: 81]. ونبي الله عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام إذا نزل في آخر الزمان يكون تابعا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحاكما بشريعته، وقال الله تعالى: "الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ" [الأعراف: 157].كما أن من أصول الاعتقاد في الإسلام أن بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عامة للناس أجمعين، قال الله تعالى: "وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ" [سبأ: 28]، وقال سبحانه: "قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا" [آل عمران: 158] وغيرها من الآيات.خامسا: ومن أصول الإسلام أنه يجب اعتقاد كفر كل من لم يدخل في الإسلام من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم، وتسميته كافرا، وأنه عدو لله ورسوله والمؤمنين، وأنه من أهل النار كما قال تعالى: "لَمْ يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ مُنْفَكِّينَ حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ" [البينة: 1]، وقال جل وعلا: "إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أُولَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ" [البينة: 6]. الآية وغيرها من الآيات.وثبت في صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "والذي نفسي بيده، لا يسمع بي أحد من هذه الأمة يهودي ولا نصراني، ثم يموت ولم يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به- إلا كان من أهل النار".ولهذا فمن لم يُكَفِّر اليهود والنصارى فهو كافر؛ طردا لقاعدة الشريعة (من لم يُكَفِّر الكافر بعد إقامة الحجة عليه فهو كافر).(2)إن كل من يرون أن الأعمال هي أساس دخول الجنة بغض النظر عن المعتقد الموافق للقرآن والسنة النبوية كما تقول اللجنة في المرجع السابق يهدفون إلى: {إلغاء الفوارق بين الإسلام والكفر، والحق والباطل، والمعروف والمنكر، وكسر حاجز النفرة بين المسلمين والكافرين، فلا ولاء ولا براء، ولا جهاد، ولا قتال لإعلاء كلمة الله في أرض الله، والله جل وتقدس يقول: "قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ ولا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ولا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ولا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ" [التوبة: 29] ، ويقول جل وعلا: "وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ" [التوبة: 36]}.ويتجاهلون قوله تعالى: {هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ} [التوبة: 33]، و{هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا} [الفتح: 28].ويصطدمون مع قوله تعالى: {قَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} [المائدة: 17].

----------

